# Cracked fuel tank on 1999 828D



## wenestvedt (5 mo ago)

What can we do about a cracked fuel tank?

Someone gave us a 1999 828D that we are bringing back to life with the help of a bunch of YouTube videos. We've got a new carburetor on it, and new fuel line. Before I go much further, I am worried about the horizontal crack in the fuel tank -- but replacements online are like $123! Is there any alternative?

I saw this thread about "welding" it with a soldering iron but that seems....like I would blow up my garage?








Plastic fuel tank repair options.....?


I have 2 plastic fuel tanks on my Yamaha snowblowers that are leaking (the tanks are made in 2 parts and they are cracked at the seams, not uncommon apparenlty :(). The cost of a replacemant tank is $200-300. Does any member know of a way of repairing this issue or a place to send them out to...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Thanks for any suggestions of sources, or advice on repairing it.

(So far we got it to start but once I engaged the auger, I heard a _BANG_ and one of the shear bolts flew into the garden! :7)


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I used this to repair the plastic fuel tank on my riding mower. It’s been fine for 10+ years.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

wenestvedt said:


> What can we do about a cracked fuel tank?
> 
> Someone gave us a 1999 828D that we are bringing back to life with the help of a bunch of YouTube videos. We've got a new carburetor on it, and new fuel line. Before I go much further, I am worried about the horizontal crack in the fuel tank -- but replacements online are like $123! Is there any alternative?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.
Well you drain the tank first and let the fumes dissipate.
There is a video on YouTube that the guy welds his plastic like fuel tank on his car with gas in the tank. I wouldn't do it, but it is the fumes that will blow.
Video of his welding on the car is in this thread, PLASTIC FUEL TANK REPAIR.
I repaired a crack on my fuel tank with JB plastic weld.
What was the BANG? The belt snapping?

Post a picture of the crack here.


----------



## wenestvedt (5 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> What was the BANG? The belt snapping?


One of the shear bolts let go: presumably when I engaged the auger, the drive turned but the auger didn't. I found half the bolt over by the rhubarb.

I was glad at least to see the engine was turning the shaft to the auger, even if it means I need to lubricate the auger itself. One thing at a time -- it won't snow for _months_ yet....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

what's an 828D?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> what's an 828D?


Well, this is the John Deere brand forum, so...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That series of JD was made by Ariens for JD, very good machines.

Here is some information on the history of JD snow blowers see question 3:



The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

tabora said:


> Well, this is the John Deere brand forum, so...


he needs a fuel tank, so wondering what engine info is available. tecumseh snow king 8 hp? a standard 8 hp engine used on many blowers?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> he needs a fuel tank, so wondering what engine info i available. tecumseh snow king 8 hp? a standard 8 hp engine used on many blowers?


@Ziggy65 gave him an excellent link to info on his machine in post #7. Hard to say without seeing a picture of the damage, but those plastic fuel tanks are quite repairable as mentioned in the link back in post #1.

That said, those Tecumseh HMSK80/HMSK90 tanks are readily available:








Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 Gas Tank Fuel Tank 4 Quart Gallon Snowblower Snow King | eBay


Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 Gas Tank Fuel Tank 4 Quart Gallon Snowblower Snow King.



www.ebay.com


----------



## wenestvedt (5 mo ago)

Sorry, the engine is a Tecumseh HMSK80, as tabora guessed. 

Here's what the side of the fuel tank looks like -- as though someone banged into it directly in the middle of the horizontal seam, leaving some cracks at the top edge and more cracks along the bottom of the glare:


----------



## wenestvedt (5 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> That series of JD was made by Ariens for JD, very good machines.
> 
> Here is some information on the history of JD snow blowers see question 3:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the pictures in Question 3 on that page look just like my new(-to-me) machine. I believe I have an Ariens-made one. 

Does that mean that I can go hunting for parts sold for Ariens snow-blowers to see whether they match? That would be really helpful!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

wenestvedt said:


> Sorry, the engine is a Tecumseh HMSK80, as tabora guessed.
> 
> Here's what the side of the fuel tank looks like -- as though someone banged into it directly in the middle of the horizontal seam, leaving some cracks at the top edge and more cracks along the bottom of the glare:


Looking at that, I'd definitely replace it with this one for $33 (or a cheaper one if you can find it):








Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 Gas Tank Fuel Tank 4 Quart Gallon Snowblower Snow King | eBay


Tecumseh HMSK80 HMSK90 Gas Tank Fuel Tank 4 Quart Gallon Snowblower Snow King.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I thought a new tank for the Tecumseh were only about 35.00.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

wenestvedt said:


> Yeah, the pictures in Question 3 on that page look just like my new(-to-me) machine. I believe I have an Ariens-made one.
> 
> Does that mean that I can go hunting for parts sold for Ariens snow-blowers to see whether they match? That would be really helpful!


replace, do not repair.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Replace the gas tank with a used one, that style is very common.
Most mechanical parts on that machine should be able to cross over to similar vintage Ariens part #'s.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's your chance to upgrade that tank to the newest design that came out before Tecumseh went out of business:









Genuine Tecumseh 34156A One Gallon Fuel Tank with Cap Gas 4 Quart OEM 744830825968 | eBay


Brand New Genuine Tecumseh Fuel Tank... We are an Authorized Tecumseh Dealer...



www.ebay.com





P/N 34156A

The new design looks nicer, IMO.


----------



## wenestvedt (5 mo ago)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone -- a very warm welcome to the forum. :7)

We will probably just buy a new tank. As you all point out, an intact part is better than a repair.

Now, off to find a replacement scraper bar after the previous owner ignored the ground-off skid shoes until like half an inch of steel was gone....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like you're on top of it ... 

Sadly, most people just put in gas and run it till it does not work anymore .....


----------



## wenestvedt (5 mo ago)

Yeah, I think this one definitely got run into the ground and left on his sister's patio for a few years.

If we can't get it running again, I will let the local small engine guy see if he wants it for parts or something -- but I really would prefer to revive it.


----------

